# Barista express basket sticking in group head



## James chappell (Oct 23, 2020)

Hi,

so I'm using my brand new Sage/Breville barista express and loving it, but I've only had the machine for a few weeks at the most and I'm starting to have an issue where when I remove the portafilter, the basket will stay in the group head, this happens with or without coffee inside and when I do use coffee I make sure this it's not over full and use distribution tool.

I'm not sure why this is happening, I regularly remove the shower screen and clean that, I always make sure the basket is properly inside the portafilter. The wierd thing is, since day one of having my the brand new machine, it felt awkwardly stiff to fully lock in the portafilter with the basket inserted, but one thing I have noticed is that, once I have finished making coffee, rinsed, cleaned everything out and the portafilter is still a little wet, it locks in so much easier, like it's being lubed by the water. I am almost tempted to put some cooking oil on the rubber gasket as I'm pretty sure none of that comes in contact with actual water or coffee, but I worry I may accidentally get oil on the shower screen or somewhere else that could contaminate the coffee.

Any advice or past experiences with this issue?

Thanks for reading, any help is appreciated


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

On my DTP it tends to stick when empty. It used stick after preparing a drink in first few months when new though ! Can explain what's the reason behind it


----------



## woollyhead (May 3, 2020)

The portafilter on my Sage DTP had the same issue. The wire clip in the rim of the portafilter doesn't provide enough friction to retain it. Try taking it out and changing it's shape slightly - worked for me. Sage sell replacements for about £4 too.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

James chappell said:


> . I am almost tempted to put some cooking oil on the rubber gasket as I'm pretty sure none of that comes in contact with actual water or coffee, but I worry I may accidentally get oil on the shower screen or somewhere else that could contaminate the coffee.


 Don't do this! You risk a portafilter sneeze! That is, Portafilter disengaging from the group whist making a shot!


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

@MediumRoastSteam said it, adding oil there may make it flip out whilst the pressure is high, don't do that. That makes a huge mess and even worse you risk being hit in the nuts by a flying portafilter!

It does need to be pretty stiff, I've noticed it's stiffer putting it in cold first thing in morning than it is putting it in a little later for the second cup, but mine still holds just fine. @woollyhead might be on to something, maybe get a new spring or adjust the one you have (make it larger so fit is tighter). If that fails I'd give Sage a call and see if they have any suggestions.


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

woollyhead said:


> The portafilter on my Sage DTP had the same issue. The wire clip in the rim of the portafilter doesn't provide enough friction to retain it. Try taking it out and changing it's shape slightly - worked for me. Sage sell replacements for about £4 too.


 That's a great tip! I'll give that a go. Thanks


----------

